# Looking to buy Rogue or Forester- please help?



## kleduc1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello everyone- I am looking to buy a Rogue SV or Forester Premium. The Rogue is very attractive, good ride, great seats/storage, and really good discounts/financing. The Forester (and Subaru) seems to have more reliability with AWD, but with less discounts/financing (ie costs a little more). My defective '17 Kia Niro is being bought back and was a nightmare, so have become a little OCD in reading reviews, and am becoming overwhelmed with the mention of the Rogue's vibration in the CVT issue. I am really leaning towards the Rogue, but also want to be satisfied with 20k miles a year of driving for the 72mos (length of loan) without major repairs. I need a reliable car, AWD would be great in the western mountains of Maine, and comfortable. The spaciouness, heated seats, and all the other extras would be a bonus. My wife's Dodge Journey fills our needs with 7 seats, even with FWD. 

Would the Rogue suit my needs of a commuter car? I was very impressed with the one test drive, and am going back today to check it out on the highway. It is my 1st experience with a CVT, so on that I hesitate (especially after being burned with the Kia Hybrid). I know that most forums highlight the negative- hard to search for "I love my Rogue and would recommend it!". I have a coworker that has bought 2 Rogues, and does recommend them.

Any and all thoughts would be helpful!!

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Both have CVTs as automatic transmissions. Power and torque with the 2.5 is pretty similar. Subie will have a slight advantage in the depreciation tables, but it will also cost you more to service and maintain. The Rogue, at its limits probably won't handle quite as well, but its still pretty darn good and will give you better gas mileage.
I suspect you can get more trim for less money with the Rogue. Its also in the midst of a model refresh so you may be able to score a good deal on a 2017. Your bigger issue is if you get it, your wife will leave you with the Dodge Journey lol.


----------

